

Jump-Starting Brands - jyellin
http://www.fastcompany.com/resources/marketing/post/101006.html

======
jyellin
A simple message, but the lessons are important to absorb and digest.

Lesson 1- Do something you love and do it with someone you trust Lesson 2- Do
something you understand Lesson 3- Start with the end in mind Lesson 4-
Protect your ideas, invest in an expert Lesson 5- Be ready for the unexpected

My personal favorite is Lesson Three because the strategy of starting with the
end in mind is something that I believe will be the final piece in the puzzle
of taking an idea and turning it into a reality. The concept of setting goals
without actually knowing where you want to end up is kind of like taking out a
map, determining a route to follow, but never actually deciding on where you
would like to go. I am an advocate in the concept of envisioning what you want
your LIFE TO LOOK LIKE, not just the next year, but actually taking the time
to ask yourself what you want to be, do, and have in life? What do you want to
achieve, how do you want to feel, and who do you want to do all of this with?
Once you start with the end in mind, then you have the ability to work
backwards in order to return to where you stand today.

